# Internature Viper longbow



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm an Olympic-style recurve shooter who wants to get into the traditional scene. I may go hunting in the future and want to do so traditionally. lately, I've been having my eyes on the Internature Viper longbow offered in Lancaster's catalog for $219. I think it's quite a good looking bow and it comes in the draw weight I need to be legal for hunting in my state. 

How is this bow in terms of value and performance? I'm very much spoiled by machined aluminum/carbon risers, synthetic limbs, stabilizers and the like. If/when I do get a traditional longbow, I plan to use cedar arrows and other traditional gear.


----------



## Abel (Jun 2, 2004)

They are a good bow for the money. I saw one up close at a 3D shoot this past weekend and it seemed to be a well constructed bow. I never hear anything bad about them on other message boards. I'd get it in at least 45# if I planned on hunting with it....but I can pull 45# back very comfortably.


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

*interNature Viper*

Value. Value is certainly there. You cannot buy a new bow for the same $ that will compete with this bow. I've seen them go for less than $200.

Performance. Middle of the road. This is very good, considering the price you pay for this bow. It's 68 inches long and this accounts for the smooth draw it has. Has lots of hand shock though. However, you can get rid of the hand shock completely by dumping the 16 strand Dacron string it comes with and replacing it with a 10 strand Flemish DF97 with padded loops and served for whatever knock size you are using.

Aesthetics. It is a good looking bow. The reinforced limb tips are not feathered out like a craftsman would have done. However, this is a factory bow, not a custom bow and you sure are not paying for a custom bow.

I recommend them (Viper/Viper Deluxe). Here is a review:
http://www.members.shaw.ca/inberg_outdoors/viper_deluxe_review.htm


----------



## NYARCHER625 (Jun 18, 2005)

Bought myself one for my Birthday 55# 28 , shoot smooth and fast,you willl have fun with it. put on some F.F string for it. and do your homework if you going to hunt with it. 
Right now im debating if i should buy a second one(left Handed) #45 lbs because i shoot right handed but im left eye Dominant . 



Mathew conquest III #60 (root beer)\
Oneide Strike Eagle #40- 70
Hoyt Medalist recuve 68 #36 at 28in
Martain T/d 62 #55 at 28in


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks very much for your inputs! The review and photos on the same page were very nice and the Viper certainly fits my budget. What is the difference between the regular Viper and the Deluxe? Is it just aesthetics?


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

*Different woods*

Viper has glass/maple lams and Deluxe has glass/walnut/maple lams.


----------

